# Watertown NY - Club or Group



## SabresEdge (Jun 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a club or group around the Watertown NY area. Or the St. Lawerence area.

Looking for some weekly group rides for fun and training


----------



## Spintogrin (Sep 23, 2005)

Syracuse based Onondaga Cycling Club has a number of rides up in your neck of the woods. Check out the web site at http://onondagacyclingclub.org/ and click on the MAPS section on the top of the page. You can locate rides you can either do solo or you can ride any of the club rides as a guest. The site also has a ride calendar listing the dates for the rides.


----------



## 1000islerider (Jan 11, 2007)

*Tuesday night Group Ride?*

I think if you check with the guys at Black River Adventures Bike Shop down on the square they have a Tuesday night ride that they organize.

I'm up in Clayton and after getting schooled in my first ride/race at the Spokerride today, I'm looking for riding/training buddies as well.


----------



## SabresEdge (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the advice!

I actually live in Clayton as well, I'll check out the shop and I'm sure I'd get schooled as well right now. 

How often do you ride? ... Send me a PM if you get a chance!


----------



## PolarBearB4 (Sep 23, 2012)

I know this is a very old thread, just wondering if there is anyone around Watertown/Drum these days


----------



## zackny (Sep 15, 2010)

Bumping this to see if anyone else is in the Watertown area?


----------



## Lectrichead (Aug 2, 2013)

'Nother bump, anyone else?
Are you guys who posted in this thread still around?


----------



## Lectrichead (Aug 2, 2013)

I created a Facebook page for those who are interested - https://www.facebook.com/groups/jeffcobiking/


----------



## zackny (Sep 15, 2010)

Lectrichead said:


> 'Nother bump, anyone else?
> Are you guys who posted in this thread still around?


I think it's just the two of us.


----------



## Lectrichead (Aug 2, 2013)

How much do you ride?
I try to ride as much as I can but still give myself at least a day's break between rides. I'm intermediate at best, despite many years of biking. I just rode 33+ miles, I'm kind of slow but I enjoy the ride. I used to try to ride some distance with a hydrid bike but there's nothing like a nice road bike for the road, and a mountain bike for off-road.


----------



## zackny (Sep 15, 2010)

During the week it's usually 15-30 miles a ride with the wife. I try to do one longer ride on the weekend 40-60 miles. Although with weather, work and being away for 10 days my miles are way down this year.


----------



## Lectrichead (Aug 2, 2013)

We've had some real nice days for biking, but with the iffy weather sometimes it hasn't been the best year for biking, along with the the late start on the Spring/Summer.
I see a fair number of what I call 'serious' bicyclists as I ride.


----------



## zackny (Sep 15, 2010)

Where do you generally ride? I come from Copenhagen way so usually Rt 12 , 126 or 26 if I go towards Watertown.


----------



## Lectrichead (Aug 2, 2013)

I live outside of Brownville so I go in all directions of the compass from there; sometimes through Watertown and maybe stop at the park and then ride around the city for a change, or toward Chaumont, or out to Clayton, towards Fort Drum and skirt the installation along the various roads, and every rural and side road I can find, etc. But I've went the same routes over and over so many times now that I am considering taking my bike somewhere for new rides.

Coincidentally I wasn't far from Copenhagen yesterday on 126. I had set one of my goals this Summer to ride up the State Street hill. To other cyclists it might not be a big deal but it was quite hard for me, I rode a ways up 126 and then turned around as I had to meet my wife back in Watertown.


----------



## zackny (Sep 15, 2010)

That hill can be a bear...i'm a pretty big guy so it's even worse. We ride in Chamount once in a while. Usually start at the boat launch. Have you ever done the Wolfe Island ride to Kingston? We do that a few times a year. Going to do the whole loop later this fall Kingston-TI bridge and back. I'm not around the boards on the weekend but I'll catch up with you next week perhaps we can do a ride.


----------



## Lectrichead (Aug 2, 2013)

I've wanted to do Wolfe Island but never got a passport. ;(

Yea, hopefully next week will be nice,that would be great. I was just thinking today I wondered how many more goods days we'll have.

And who knows, maybe someone else will wander in here too.


----------



## Lectrichead (Aug 2, 2013)

*Bike meetup - Watertown area, September 6th*

https://www.facebook.com/groups/jeffcobiking/


----------

